# Român, românesc, româneşte



## bieq

Hello,

I have a question. Can anybody explain to me the *differences* between *Român*, *Românesc*, and *Româneşte*? 

I guess that Român means Romanian man, as nationality, but it can also be an adjective. Now, according to the dictionary, Românesc is also an adjective. And, about Româneşte, then it says it's the adverb, but I can't undersand the use of each word. *Could anybody give me examples?*

Thank you =)

Ben

PS: How do I delete a post I already opened in another thread?


----------



## pro_niger

Example:
A romanian man (un *român *) wears traditional romanian clothes (port tradiţional *românesc *) and speaks romanian language (vorbeşte *româneşte *).

Not the best example but maybe this will help you understand a bit. Romanian is a tricky language.


----------



## bieq

Hello,

Yes, quite a tricky language I must say and, to be honest, I can't understand the differences between *româneşte* and *românesc*. They are both adjectives to me. Sorry... 

But thank you!

=)


----------



## robbie_SWE

bieq said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, quite a tricky language I must say and, to be honest, I can't understand the differences between *româneşte* and *românesc*. They are both adjectives to me. Sorry...
> 
> But thank you!
> 
> =)


 
That's where you get it wrong. 

An adverb can not be used to substitute an adjective (and vice versa). Here are the explanations of the words provided by DEX (hope you understand what they say, if not please let me know and I'll provide some translations ): 



> *ROMÂN, -Ă,* _români, -e_, s.m. şi f., adj. I. S.m. şi f. 1. Persoană care aparţine populaţiei de bază a României sau este originară din România. 2. (Pop.) Ţăran. ♦ Bărbat, soţ. ♦ Om (în general), bărbat. 3. ....... II. 1. Adj. Care aparţine României sau românilor (I 1), referitor la România sau la români; românesc. ♦ (Substantivat, f.) Limba vorbită de români. _Româna comună_ (sau _primitivă_) = stadiu în evoluţia limbii române anterior diferenţierii dialectale; străromână.


 


> *ROMÂNESC, -EASCĂ,* _româneşti,_ adj. Care aparţine României sau populaţiei ei, privitor la România sau la populaţia ei.


 


> *ROMÂNEŞTE* adv. Ca românii, în felul românilor; în limba română.


 
Hope this helped you see the subtle (_drastic _some might say) nuances of these three words. 

 robbie


----------



## OldAvatar

bieq said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, quite a tricky language I must say and, to be honest, I can't understand the differences between *româneşte* and *românesc*. They are both adjectives to me. Sorry...
> 
> But thank you!
> 
> =)



_Româneşte _is an *adverb*, not an adjective.


----------



## bieq

Hello,

It's me again, bothering everyone! 

Look, my doubt is this; in English we say "Do you speak *Romanian*?" and here, the word *Romanian* would be a *noun*, or am I wrong?

Now, in Romanian, you people say "Vorbeşti *româneşte*?" and, according to what I have understood out of all, the word *româneşte* is an *adverb*, right?

So, why can't I just use the noun *Român* (which denotes nationality) instead of the adverb *Româneşte* (which denotes something that, so far, I seriously can't understand ) 

Thank you so much and sorry

Ben


----------



## pro_niger

Român refers to persons, you cannot use it otherwise. The word might denote nationality but you cannot use it when talking about anything else but people.


----------



## OldAvatar

bieq said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's me again, bothering everyone!
> 
> Look, my doubt is this; in English we say "Do you speak *Romanian*?" and here, the word *Romanian* would be a *noun*, or am I wrong?



No. It is still an adverb. It's not a noun.


----------



## bieq

OldAvatar said:


> No. It is still an adverb. It's not a noun.


 
Would you explain to me why it's still an adverb? I'd really appreciate it. 

Ben


----------



## kernowseb

Ben,

Put simply an adverb adds information to the verb: in this case *româneşte* is describing the way you are speaking, in the Romanian way, not an adjective which would describe an object you are referring to."Vorbeşti *româneşte*?" would literally mean "Do you speak _in the *Romanian *way or style?_"

Using all 3 in one clumsy sentence:

Ţăranul *român* vorbeşte _pe *româneşte*_ despre viaţa *românească*, meaning
The *Romanian* peasant speaks _in *Romanian*_ about *Romanian* life

It doesn't help that in English we use the same word when in Romanian there are 3 words used with 4 separate uses: a noun *român*, an adjective *român *to describe a person and the language, an adjective *românesc *to describe objects, and an adverb  *româneşte* to describe the way someone is speaking or writing.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bieq

Hey,

Yes, your example was quite clear. I now understand the use of each word. Now, does this happen to other names as well, such as Spanish, Chilean, Italian, and Russian, among others?

Ben


----------



## marian1954

A shot correction:  *Romanian *_(noun) _don't use this way to express themselves. Ţăranul *român* vorbeşte (*pe*)_ *româneşte*_ despre viaţa *românească*. the normal expression is: Ţăranul *român* vorbeşte _*româneşte*_ despre viaţa *românească*
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
a noun *român* - *româncă; o **româncă*_ - _*două **românce *_(articulated_*= **românce*_)_, _un *român*_ _doi _*români *_(__articulated=_*românii*_)._
an adjective *român *to describe the characteristics and capabilities _*ISTORIA *_ _*ROM**ÂNEASC*_*Ă*; _limba _*român*_*ă*_/*Romanian *_language_;_tot ce  __e *românesc*_ _nu piere/all is Romanian won't disapear._
an adverb *româneşte* _a vorbi/a scrie *româneşte*; a se purta __*româneşte*/to behave in a Romanian way._


----------



## vex

I want to make some observations about the problem "Român, românesc, româneşte".
1. *The noun* which design a man born in Romania is "*român*". It has these forms: *român* (masc. sg.), *româncă* (fem. sg.); *români* (masc. pl), *românce*  (fem. pl.) (in English there are only two form, for singular and  plural: Romanian,s). For the other nationalities there are also *four forms*,  with different structures: englez, englezoaică, englezi, englezoaice;  american, americancă, americani, americance, francez, franţuzoaică,  francezi, franţuzoaice etc.
2. The adjective connected to România (or  to any country) has ussually two parallel forms: *român*/*românesc*,  francez/franţuzesc, englez/englezesc. I don't know any particular rule tobe sure when you should use the first form and when the second.  
    a. The adjective "*român*"  has these forms: *român *(masc. sg.: jucătorul român-the romanian  player), *română *(fem. sg. cultura română-the romanian culture); *români  *(masc. pl. jucătorii români-the romanians players), *române *(fem. pl.  Ţările române-the romanian countries).
For other nationalities this adjective has different forms: jucătorul *francez*, *englez*, cultura *franceză*, *engleză*, jucătorii *francezi*, *englezi*,  jucătoarele *franceze, engleze*, etc.
    b. The *adjective *"*românesc*" has these forms: *românesc *(masc. sg.), *românească *(fem. sg.), *româneşti *(masc. and fem. pl.)
a romanian song- un cântec *românesc*, franţuzesc, englezesc
a romanian poem o poezie *românească*, franţuzească, englezească
some romanian songs nişte cântece *româneşti*, franţuzeşti, englezeşti
some romanian poems nişte poezii *româneşti*, franţuzeşti, englezeşti.
3. The *adverb *"*româneşte*" should be translated "like a Romanian": vorbeşte, gîndeşte, simte, acţionează *româneşte *(he  speaks, thinks, feels, acts like a Romanian). The same siuation for  other nationalities: vorbeşte, gîndeşte, simte, acţionează *englezeşte*, *franţuzeşte*, *ruseşte *(he speaks, thinks, feels, acts like a French, like an English, like a Russian).
Note: You was right; Romanian it's a noun in "He speaks Romanian"; If you try to translate exactly "he speaks Romanian, French, English  etc." you should say "el vorbeşte româna, franceza, engleza etc." (in this case *româna*, *franceza*, *engleza *are nouns). The  form with adverb (el vorbeşte româneşte, franţuzeşte, englezeşte) is  specific to the Romanian language and that's why is hard to understand  it if you aren't native speaker.


----------

